# Help tshirt software for website



## kiwi44 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all, I hope someone can help me please I have my own website and have tshirts that i have designed and got maufactured overseas womens maternity T's i have taken photos but they do not look professional enought for my website, so i was wondering if there is a software that has a tshirt templates for womens in a variety of colours that i can just cut and paste my own designs on them. Or if you can give me any help on how i can make my products look more professional looking for my website I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Some tips for taking a more professional photo is to first create a professional set up.. You SHOULD have some kind of torso mannequin, which will help..

THEN, get a background, usually a bolt of black or white felt will do - you can get this at a fabric store.

Then you set up in a room that is VERY VERY well lit. You do NOT EVER want to use your camera;s flash if you want professional pictures because most point and shoots have flashes that are too focused and bright.. that is USUALLY what makes things less professional looking is when people use camera flashes..

Once you have a good setting, you set your camera on a tripod or something that you can use as a tripod (I sometimes use a bookcase at the right height, ect) Also, MANY digital cameras now come with a remote for taking personal shots, or at minimum they have a 3-5 second delay. If you have a remote, just use this.. If not set the delay so when you push the button you dont move the camera and get a blurry image. 

You should also go into the setting and set the ISO to something in the middle. The LOWER the ISO the more capable it is of taking a picture in the dark, HOWEVER if you go TOO low, the more grainy the image will be.. Usually a low ISO like 80 will take a shot in a dark room with no flash without any blur.. So that means you can use 800 or more since you will NOT have any movement on your camera OR your shirt. 

I can bet that if you do this, you will get some really awesome pictures and you wont need fake pictures


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If you are looking to cut and paste the designs on t-shirt templates there are a few places you can get them. Istockphoto.com has some, and I think advanced artist also has some. If you are using corel draw there is a plugin that advanced artist has that you can install for corel draw also that lets you apply the design to the t-shirt. Here is a link for the corel plugin http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t11670.html. Hope this helps. The comp generator is a vector so you can change the color of the shirt also.


----------



## kiwi44 (Jun 19, 2008)

hi there thanks for the info but i have downloaded this file i also downloaded winzip to try and open the file but i can't open the advancedArtist.com Graphics  can someone help at all.


----------



## kiwi44 (Jun 19, 2008)

hi there, thanks for the reply, gosh you know your stuff, I just have a very basic digital camera so i will have a look and see if this works thanks.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

even the most BASIC of digital cameras have an ISO function on them.. the one my dad got 10 years ago that was 2 mega pixels and $600 has an ISO feature.

What camera do you have? i can probably help you find the setting if you want..

I only know this stuff because my husband is a photographer,a nd if i EVER want any of MY pictures to end up in the photo album, i have to compete with his.. So he taught me how to make a GOOD pictures with a point and shoot...and DEFINITELY the trick is in not using a flash.. 

Just try it.. the worse it can do for you is not work.. no money spent really (unless you need to buy a cheap background) 

AND this way you will have REAL images of your shirts which (in my opinion) looks a lot better than the photoshopped images


----------

